# How to save word's files into PDF format?



## kelvinlaw (Jun 11, 2007)

Please tell me how to do. Thanks!!!!ray:


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Which version of Word do you have?


----------



## kelvinlaw (Jun 11, 2007)

Chevy said:


> Which version of Word do you have?


I am using word 2003 now. Sorry that I forgot to tell which version I am using.


----------



## alihamilton (Sep 4, 2005)

There are a couple of good free programs available, such as Primopdf, that you can download and then when you wish to save a document as a pdf file, you just go to print on your menu and the choices of printer will come up...pick the pdf printer and save as.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

We use CutePDF at work. It installs like a printer driver and looks like a printer in the application's print box. The only difference is after you click print a browse box pops up to ask where to save the file and what to call it.

I saw on the website that the Pro version has come down to $49.95 and offers the ability to create PDF forms and do some other PDF manipulations that used to only be available in the full Adobe Acrobat application. I'm looking forward to trying them out at home.


----------



## drgreen1 (Jun 13, 2007)

just a quick note to say if your looking for a good and cheap pdf software try pdf995


----------

